# The TGA Strain Guide



## subcool

Of all the messages I get here the one I get the most is info on the strains I created as a Breeder for TGA
I thought a single post with all we have created would be helpful and fun to read.


  TGA has several proven hybrids and for a small group of breeders they have developed quite a reputation for customer support and for very accurate descriptions of there genetics. Our strains have been featured in the High Times Top 10 in 2006 and 2007 as well as inside and on the cover of the big book of buds 3. Our genetics can be seen each month in Skunk and Treating Yourself magazine. We have many covers and center folds that create a huge demand for our genetics. Our main goal when making a new strain is to combine the characteristics of two strains or to replicate as close as possible a clone only phenotype thats already in demand by the growing public. We provide these to the Medical Cannabis Community as well. When combining strains it is usually to work in better or different taste such as a high potency variety such as Jacks Cleaner using Space Queen, or making available in seed form old clone only strains like Purple Urkle in our new release Querkle _(Featured in the Hightimes 2008 Grow Guide_). We test all of our crosses personally and our stash jars are full of our own hybrids. We back up every cross with lots of pictures and test grows performed by people who actually buy the seeds online. We also donate free seeds heavily to the medical community so supporting TGA is donating to a very good cause.

 Jacks Cleaner II


  This BX of  the legendary mother plant Jacks Cleaner is a favorite among collectors of extremely potent hybrids. The strain has none of the Haze flavor of JTR and is a much taller style Sativa plant with a racing buzz that seems to slice through just about any type of high and leave the toker vibrating with a smile on there face. The taste and smell is 100% lemons and the taste is a mouth full of citrus almost like a lemon head candy.
  This strain was created for all those in search of a Jacks Cleaner cut for there own head stash but not in the right circles to acquire a cutting.

  1.Phenotypes -All females are lemony sweet to the smell, almost as lemony as the JC, though there may be a few phenotypes with a lighter, lemon smell, probably from the JTR influences. Select the largest yielding female
  2.Height-Medium to heavy stretch/ Colas swell late
  3.Yield-Medium /  Heavy trim work
  4.Indoor/ Outdoor
  5.Best way to grow- Topped and placed in bud early due to stretch.
  6.Harvest Window_8-10
  7.Sativa/ Indica  80/20
  8.Hybrid- Pluton X Purple Haze X Lambsbread X NL X Jack Herer X JTR Male
  9.High type- Intense, trippy, visual, spacey, pain relief
  10.Makes very usual bubble tasting and smelling like lemons


Jacks Cleaner 2
"The Deuce"


----------



## subcool

Agent Orange is a very good producer with extremely resinous large dense buds. The smell is amazing with hints of Oranges, Lemons and the smell of a Whiskey Sour cocktail. The strain contains pigments that have the ability to turn maroon, purple with cool nights. The buzz is up and motivating and make smile. The strain is a very heavy producer yielding large flat topped colas and very dense heavy buds. It does very well outdoors reaching over 10 feet in northern California. Indoors it can be topped and produce full canopies and heavy colas.

  1) Phenotypes- Two main variations one short and thick and one taller and more resinous.
  2) Height- Very tall block head colas
  3) Yield- Very Heavy but all in last weeks
  4) Indoor/Outdoor
  5) Best Way to Grow-  Top and train into a bush.
  6) Harvest Window-55-65 days
  7) Sativa/ Indica 50/50
  8) Hybrid- Local Orange Skunk x Jacks Cleaner X Space Queen
  9)High type- Strong and tasty leaves a Orange after taste and an almost trippy high.
  10)  Taste like a cross between Oranges and sour mix even makes the bong water smell like Oranges!
  11) My largest yields this run came from this strain


----------



## lyfr

dude you are continually blowin my mind...i have to go rest now...after i put my eye's back in my head.  thank you for all the info/pics/time you put in here to help us all!


----------



## subcool

Jack the Ripper
  Jacks Cleaner P1 X Space Queen
  High Times Top Ten list 2006
  Featured in the Big Book of Buds 3 Page 86,87,88,89

  Jack the Ripper is well named because it is absolutely killer weed. A true 8 week Sativa Haze the first thing growers notice is the incredible lemon smell and heavy resin production. It has been described by UK growers as the best 8 week haze ever produced.
  This plant will produce triangle shaped spear buds that pretty much stopped active calyx growth early and produced copious amounts of resin instead, resin production was evident from day 12 in 12/12 but really started to fatten up the heads around day 50 or so.
  I find it performs best unstopped with a long vegetive period. The high is very creeper at first you may think that its not so strong but then whammo...it hits you hard and there's no turning back then...you will be deep in thought and meditative for quite some time...the duration and intensity is strong and thought provoking.
  1.            Phenotypes - Two main phenotypes both with a Lemon Haze smell and short growth one tends to be more a pine smell.
  2.         Height-Look for the Short Pheno/ Colas swell late
  3.         Yield-Medium-Heavy /  Moderate trim work
  4.         Indoor/ Outdoor
  5.         Best way to grow- Untopped and vegged to a full bush.
  6.         Harvest Window_8-9 weeks
  7.         Sativa/ Indica  70/30
  8.         Hybrid-Pluton X Purple Haze X Lambsbread X NL X Jack Herer X Romulan X Cindy99BCGA
  9.         High type-Intense, trippy, visual, phase shifting, increased heart rate, heavy crash increased appetite, pain relief, paranoia
  10.[FONT=&quot]              [/FONT]Taste Like: Lemon mango pine hash with a heavy haze influence


----------



## subcool

Jillybean

  High Times Top 10 2007
  Featured in the Big Book of Buds 3 Page 92.93

  Jill was lucky enough to be gifted this amazing Orange Skunk and they day we smoked the finished bud we knew we had to outcross it with our Space Queen male. You dont really have to be a master breeder to figure out Orange and Pineapple Mango will be a good combination. The resulting outcross is remarkably stable and is close to a 50/50 representation of the parents. Topped only once in grows into a nice short bush with lots of side branching and multi heads. Flavors range from Orange, Tang, Candy, Mango, and Apple. The cross works really well in SOG or SCROG.. Very large stems and huge top colas make this an easy strain to grow in any medium.
  We had 5 females in our bud room and 4 could be clones there so similar same height same growth speed and all have that Dank Orange smell. Very good mood elevator and general euphoria are experienced while high on this cross. Lime green with Vibrant Orange Hairs with temperature drops it can turn a deep burgundy to maroon.

Phenotypes      -Very stable Orange-Mango 50/50 Phenotypes
Height-Short      and Stocky
Yield-Very      Heavy/ Easy Trim
Indoor/      Outdoor
Best      way to grow-Single topping forms multi heads
Harvest      Window-8 weeks
Sativa/Indica   40/60
Hybrid-Unknown      Orange Skunk X Romulan X Cindy99BCGA
High      type-Happy, mood enhancing, humorous, energetic
Smells      like orange skunk or tang/ Taste so much like Dreamcicles you will not      believe it!
Extremely      up beat and happy buzz great for depression and bad days.


----------



## subcool

High Times Top 10 2007
  Featured in the Big Book of Buds 3
  My oldest head stash crossed with my new favorite. Both parents have a similar pungent, rotten fruit, baby poo smell. Both carry heavy potency and copious amounts of resins. The resulting Hybrid cross fulfills my desire to have Apollo-13 in seed form even before we continue with the cubing. Sharing traits of both mom and dad some females lean so much towards Apollo even MzJill cant tell the difference in a blind taste. My favorite female is a sweet and sour girl that to me tasted like Sour Patch candy but I yielded close to 4 ounces with minimum training. She is easier to grow and trim than mom..   


Phenotypes      - Variation with phenotypes like both parent strains
Height-Short      to medium with wide bushing and loads of bud sites perfect for SGROG
Yield-Medium/      I pulled 3.5 Ounces from a 40 Bush
Indoor/      Outdoor matures very fast
Best      Way to grow- Wide sagging bush with hundreds of bud sites. Lots of stakes      and string
Harvest      Window-50-55 days
Sativa/      Indica 80/20
Hybrid-Genius      X  P75 X Romulan X Cindy99
High      type-heart racing, energizing, confusing, stoned, ripped curled under,      stupidity
Smells      like Mango Snapple with lemon/ Taste like sweetened lemonade.
  Very unique Cindy like plant with a bizarre twist, very potent



*If your not growing/smoking this strain you have no idea what Dank is!!*


----------



## subcool

Many years ago the most powerful magic recipe was locked away to protect humanity from the devastating power, locked inside a combination of genetics that only a team of Uber-stoners would have the power to harness. This strain is very stable and we are very excited about the yields we have seen. The first plants I saw grown in a hydro hut grown by a newbie grower were literally sagging with huge glass like buds and the buzz is up, speedy, very **** eating grin and smiling like a Cheshire cat like high. Its a bit smoother than JTR and has a different feel in the head less haze influence. I cant tell where the ceiling is as every bowl I smoke I seem to get a bit higher until the point my vision blurs. Not for light weights. I cant stop grinning when I smoke this weed.

  1) Phenotypes Large Triangle shaped glass covered rock hard buds are all we see.
  2) Height-  Wide thick sweeping arms with weighted colas that need support after 50 days/medium
  3) Yield-For a strain of this potency I think this thing yields like crazy.
  4) Indoor has only been tested so far
  5) Best way to grow- Topped and bound/Vegged to a large bush 
  6) Harvest Window-9 weeks
  7) Sativa/Indica 60/40
   8) Hybrid- Jack the Ripper X Space Queen
    9) High type- Zooming, Happy, Grinning, anti depressant BIGTIME!
  10) Smells: It taste like NL5 to me but its very industrial with a slight citrus taste and a undertone of spice and hash One female has been named Cherry Lethal lemonade.


----------



## subcool

[FONT=&quot]SpaceJill[/FONT] 
  ( Space Queen F2) 


  Our interpretation of BCGAs famous lost cross Space Queen this f2 took over a year to create agonizing over 4 distinct and amazing mother plants found in a very old pack of Vics original seeds. Once the best mother plant was selected the long process of growing out the f2 generation was started and the results made us very happy and very very stoned. This cross has been grown more than any other TGA gear and everyone that germinates seeds ends up with a keeper female they cherish forever. We have donated close to 300 packs of this cross to the medical community it is liked so well. 

  1) Phenotypes-Medium variation Leaning from C99 to Romulan 
  2) Height- Thin and lanky unless topped
  3) Yield- Medium
  4) Indoor/ Outdoor
  5) Best Way to Grow-  Needs canopy management like Scrog or lots of support stakes
  6) Harvest Window-50-60 days
  7) Sativa/ Indica 70/30
  8) F2  Recreation of one of the best tasting strains using a year to select parents
  9)High type- Speedy, trippy, intense, paranoid , motivating, pain relief
  10)  Taste like sour semi rotting fruit or mangos like sour candy worms
  11) Jill and My favorite smoke


----------



## Timmyjg6

Wow i want some of that jillybean.. So where can we purchase these strains?? And thank you for your time...


----------



## subcool

[FONT=&quot]The Third Dimension[/FONT]

  Aka 3D
  Dank Dairy Certified
  Featured in Big Book of Buds 3 Page 166,167

  This 3 way cross of super elites is our fastest maturing hybrid. Having a very tropical taste reminding me of coconuts and Pineapple almost like a Pina Colada. The strain gets done very fast but does not lack in potency. The added boost of Jacks Cleaner seems to really boost up the Sativa influence but the buzz is still very calming and relaxing with a nice mix of the three THC profiles present. I really enjoy smoking this weed so the smokability factor is high for flavor and taste.

  Medium Yielding Hybrid with strong speedy buzz

Phenotypes      Mainly Sativa with incredible speed and high resin production
Height-Medium      stretch/ Triangle shaped  Colas
Yield-Medium      /  Easy to Trim
Indoor/      Outdoor
Best      way to grow- Topped and vegged to a 30 Bush
Harvest      Window_45-50 days
Sativa/      Indica  60/40
Hybrid-Apollo-13      X Jack the Ripper
High      type-Warm soft waves of high and very easy to smoke
 Smells: Tropical flavors range from      Coconuts, pineapples, Kiwi and fruit punch
Incredibly      fast plant great for making Red bubble.


----------



## subcool

This Indica dominant hybrid has a great taste and out of a 5 plant test run all 4 females turned a nice shade of purple with warm temps throughout. Our goal was to recreate the nice grape flavor but ad some speed to the slow Urkle mom and the results are better than we expected and finding 2 keeper moms from the very small test run we did. Results from the field verify mild variation, good yields and fantastic flavor and colors. This hybrid has been featured in both Skunk and Hightimes magazine.


  1) Phenotypes Two main females one Short and very purple with grape flavors, the variation is a slightly more SQ dom with a taller frame and more sativa buzz.
  2) Height-  Short and dence does well un topped but faster than Urkle.
  3) Yield-Medium to heavy if extended veg time is given mainly due to bud density.
  4) Indoor has only been tested so far
  5) Best way to grow-Vegged to a large bush Or untopped in scrog.
  6) Harvest Window-8 weeks
  7) Sativa/Indica 20/80
   8) Hybrid- Urkle x Space Queen
    9) High type- Indica head and grape taste make it total all day headstash.
  10) Smells: Grapes, fruit, berries, musty
  11) One of my favorite things to smoke out of a clean bong the flavor is just amazing and IMO better than Mom.



Pictures by Bongorilla
Stretch chart by Small taters


----------



## subcool

[FONT=&quot]The Flav[/FONT]



Taste the Rainbow!
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

  Our Romulan mother blew us away when we located her last year in the PNW. Having grown both Romulan and Romberry from Vic High I was very skeptical until I grew her out and got a taste of this heavenly plant. We have re-created her using our proven Space Queen male to contribute speed, resin and added size while keeping the unique taste and smell of the original strain. The Flav is Romulan dominant and 70% of the females in the test runs leaned to her characteristics. The hybrid has a long stretch before a short period of filling in the towering colas. Heavy resin coating that protrudes all the way to the end of the sun leaves make for a great hash making strain. Very heady buzz with a combination head and body stone.

  1) Phenotypes Mainly Romulan dominate with a 30% variation
  2) Height-  Nice stocky plants that stretch for the first 2 weeks of budding
  3) Yield- Medium to heavy (12 ounces in a 4x4 Hydrohut in soil)
  4) Indoor/ Greenhouse
  5) Best way to grow- Topped and rooted well no fiming just 4 large heads produce long full spears
  6) Harvest Window- 8-9 weeks
  7) Sativa/Indica 50/50
   8) Hybrid- Romulan X Space Queen
    9) High type- Very mind expanding and visual very much a head high
  10) Smells: Thick exotic perfume with oily piney undertones/ Floral and fruity


----------



## subcool

We are a small elite breeding company and we do not trust very many people.
The following vendors are the ONLY certified TGA distributors.
beware of immitations and scammers like BCbudonline who is NOT an authorized distributor and will not send you TGA gear. There are a few un scrupulous sites that have our gear listed but they do NOT have our gear




Click on the banners above to find TGA gear 






Sub


----------



## original sinner

ya know it was like 2004mabey later mabey eariler i was lucky enough to get a small bud of space queen from a friend and it inspired me to grow and breed my own cause after tasting that i still havent been able to smoke anything since without missing the space queen. a buddy recently let me try this stuff he calls kona dieasel that was close but hands down still 2nd fiddle to space queen


----------



## kaneboy

gunna get your space jill and vortex-those pictures are mindblowing-wondering if u gunna do a cheese mix tga style?


----------



## DomsChron

*Can't wait to grow out your Pandora's Box man!*


----------



## megan23247

*Man TGA really does have some good lookin **** and everything I have EVER read about them has been positive.  Even in one of the books I own written by Jason King which IMO he can be kinda harsh when it comes to detailing a strain and its breeder, BUT hey honesty is best and the truth sometimes hurts, but like I said only heard good things bout TGA and Subcool and Mzjill.  *


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

Thanks for the info subcool. I would like to grow every single one   I just ordered some querkle and some jillybean through BidzBay. Definitely looking forward to it


----------



## docfishwrinkle

did u "buy it now" or did ur bid win & how much did u pay per strain?

thx
DFW


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> did u "buy it now" or did ur bid win & how much did u pay per strain?
> 
> thx
> DFW


 
I just did buy it now. It was only $25 for 5 Jilly Bean seeds and then $30 for 5 Querkle seeds. I still need to send off my payment and will do it first thing Mon. I believe they don't charge for shipping you just send them cash or m.o. for the price of the beans


----------



## subcool

If I delete this thread will I be able to repost the pics?
Id like to re do it in order.

Sub


----------



## Rusty Gribble

great! was gonna grow out the third dimension next grow, this was great to read!


----------



## viper

:yeahthat: 

makes me jones even more 

i dig  the descriptions along with the beautiful bud pics , the note of trimming is a nice touch , thanks for digging this thread up .


----------



## loolagigi

not sure about the deleting and the pics, but man, just thwn i think you cant top your last thread.....POOF!  subcool


----------



## 420benny

Sub, you may have to change the pic's names slightly and save a copy and use them.


----------



## ozzydiodude

Just PM hick he will help you.

Do you have growth charts for the other strains like the 1 you posted for "Querkle"?


----------



## nouvellechef

I really want to find the dominant pheno from Agent Orange and see what she could do in water.


----------



## subcool

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Just PM hick he will help you.
> 
> Do you have growth charts for the other strains like the 1 you posted for "Querkle"?



That was put together by a grower than ran our gear and its the only one.
Guys name is small taters and is the best test documenter ever!

Guy teaches me stuff about my gear 

Sub


----------



## ozzydiodude

IMO it is a good idea for the testers to keep track of plants this way. I will allow breeder to see how close each plants growth rate is.


----------



## Relentless999

superb, as usual! great pics, and great work!


----------



## subcool

I have some new gear to list just have to figure out this double pot thing I will pm hick later when I get off work.

See yas

Sub


----------



## SherwoodForest

I'm loving the outdoor pics! Huge plants of killer weed is what interests me. Any idea how much the outdoor Jack the Ripper plant yielded?


----------



## subcool

Total yeild was over 5 pounds I think he told me but they lost about 30% due to PM

Sub


----------



## SherwoodForest

WOW! I'm inspired now, lets see if my TGA beans will do that too, God love you Subcool!


----------



## Bedazzler

I just finished curing my Jillybean. OMG it's incredible. The orange taste is amazing and the taste lingers too. I only wish I had more of it.


----------



## subcool

Trainwreck X Trinity X Jack the Ripper
When I came out west I started on a Quest for the best Trainwreck cutting I could find. I was not impressed with the Arcata cutting as it was to tall to slow and to bi-sexual for my taste. I had written off this legendary strain until I came across an amazing plant discovered by Smokescreen. Found inside a bag of Dank of the few seeds found one female exhibited all the traits of the famous wreck without producing a single male stamen even late into budding. The complex late coloring is a thing of beauty and the potency of this mother is epic. Extremely potent smoking just a few bowls is an adventure in repertory failure and flat lining your brain waves. We decided to combine this incredible female with the genetics of Jack the Ripper. 

1.	Phenotypes  Fast growing plants that form multiple towers of buds
2.	Height- Tall
3.	Yield- Medium
4.	Indoor/ Outdoor Does well indoors and gets tremendous outdoors
5.	Best way to grow- Topped early and trained to stay as low as possible
6.	Harvest Window_ 8-9 weeks
7.	Sativa/ Indica  60/40
8.	Hybrid- Train Wreck X Trinity X Jacks Cleaner X Space Queen
9.	High type- Strong and pleasant very good for pain relief without paranoia
10.	Taste Like: Lime Slurpee or Sherbert


----------



## subcool

Dairy Queen
Tested as Dank #1
Cheese X C-99
Heavy stank, so strong trimming it can affect your sinuses and even your head. Its texture is off the hook, ultra gooey and medium density, my tester Minitrkn420 says the texture is what I like a lot, its a superb bud he reports the smell is sweet tarts chewy candy. This strain was released to TGA testers and we could not be happier with the results.  It has been described as Tropical Cheese by Happy Chief and everyone experienced amazing levels of resin production. It is not for anyone looking for a strain with low odor though everyone reports an incredible funk. The testers are blown away and long before we indicated the true parentage there threads speak of Cheesy smells and copious resin production. This was our goal with this strain and I am confident everyone that tries it will get a nice representation of Cheese with the added boost of Cindy. There was absolutely no sign of hermaphrodites even in the garden that received a great deal of stress! 


Plants grow short and full with medium sized buds with full maturation in under 8 weeks.


----------



## subcool

Urkle BX

Purple Urkle X Querkle

This strain was created to lock down more of the Urkle dominant traits and bring out more of the musty grape taste that Urk is famous for.
The strain produces a wide range of female plants and not all of them will exhibit colors at all. The ones that due however are highly sought after and several people concider there Purple Grape females amoung there best Indicas strains. Not a huge producer or a fast growing plant it makes up for it in taste and high quality.

1) Phenotypes- Look for the short Indica Dom females with Purple tinge
2) Height- Short and stocky slow to grow upwards
3) Yield- Medium
4) Indoor/ Outdoor
5) Best Way to Grow- Long veg and remove some shade leaves to allow light under
6) Harvest Window-50-60 days
7) Sativa/ Indica 10/90
8) Purple Urkle X Purple Querkle Male
9)High type- Calming and relaxing and very fun to smoke
10)  Taste like Grape snocones


----------



## Locked

That Chernobyl is sick looking sub....looks like it was covered in flour or powdered sugar....very dank looking...


----------



## subcool

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> That Chernobyl is sick looking sub....looks like it was covered in flour or powdered sugar....very dank looking...



Its also severly PM resistant so were very excited about its implications for growing in the upper PNW

S


----------



## subcool

Qleaner
Jacks Cleaner X Querkle
A Skunk MILF
Big Book 4

This strain has been fully tested by the growing public.
Test growers,
Bongorillas Qleaner will be featured in Skunk magazine next issue. He also received a high ratio of females 7 total. We are very happy with the field reports especially the stability of the strain, the heavy resin production, and the amazing smell and taste we created in this hybrid. The fact that the strain goes Purple in the right conditions just adds to its mystique. This took a long journey to accomplish and we are extremely happy with the results.

1) Phenotypes Large heavy super resinous females
2) Height-  Tall spear shaped Colas
3) Yield-Medium to heavy
4) Indoor/Outdoor/Greenhouse
5) Best way to grow-The plant grows very fast in soil and super fast in Hydro.
6) Harvest Window-60-70 Days
7) Sativa/Indica 60/40
 8) Hybrid- Jacks Cleaner f1 X Purple Urkle X Space Queen
  9) High type- Very spacey and strong it seems to impress even the seasoned pot snob
10) Smells  Variations include Grape and banana smelling females
11) We openly tested this strain in 10 separate gardens with growers at all skill levels and every single one got amazing results.


Thanks to Bongorilla for these amazing pictures.


----------



## the chef

What's the average yield on the deep and what percentage of the cherylnobl's come out with that fuel smell? Ty bud!


----------



## subcool

Space Bomb
Romulan x Cinderella 99
Sativa/ Indica 60/40
Cover December Hightimes 2009 ( Yeah Boi)
Top 10 Strain of the year 2009
Big Book 4



After 4 years we are finally releasing my favorite plant in seed form.
Originally found in a single pack of Space Queen the smaller version wasnt used to create the original F2 due to size. Over time the female clone tagged Tiny Bomb has gone on to become very sought after. We finally returned to the lab and over created this in 1) Phenotypes-Medium variation Leaning from C99 to Romulan 
2) Height- Tall and branchy
3) Yield- Medium
4) Indoor/ Outdoor
5) Best Way to Grow- Large Root Mass Topping early to form multiple heads
6) Harvest Window-45-55 days
7) TinyBomb Hybrid incredibly resinous strain in seed form.

8) High type- Slightly up, Motivating, Happy high with the best after taste, pain relief
9) Taste like sour candy with a fruity and also semi rotting


----------



## subcool

the chef said:
			
		

> What's the average yield on the deep and what percentage of the cherylnobl's come out with that fuel smell? Ty bud!



Man Deep is not a fast plant thats just all there is to it. Ocanabis did better than most people and the bud is very heavy and dense but where we expect 4-6 ounces per plant a DP would be more in the 3-4 ounce range but its wicked for cabs and cages as it stays so short.

I ran the Chernobyls myself and my fav was the lime sherbet tasting female, but its pretty apparent most people like the fuel one and it seems pretty common as all three of the people I am close with that grew it out found that pheno.
We are currently testing 50 at a new legal grow in CO but I wont get the data till its all complete.


----------



## subcool

Apollo-13 X Querkle

Combining the soaring motivational high of Apollo-13 with the musty Grape taste of Querkle we came up with a hybrid with amazing flavors. The main variation is an Apollo-13 dominant female with tinges of Purple and hints of Grape flavor reminiscing of Grape Taffy.


1) Phenotypes Apollo-13 Dominant with some Indica variation
2) Height-  Medium to tall
3) Yield-medium to heavy with longer veg times
4) Indoor has only been tested so far
5) Best way to grow-Vegged to a large bush Or untopped in scrog.
6) Harvest Window-8 weeks
7) Sativa/Indica 60/40
 8) Hybrid- Apollo-13 X Querkle
  9) High type- Uplifting and speedy leaving a great taste in your mouth
10) Smells: Sour Grape Pepper Funk
11) Creative High profile


----------



## subcool

Kaboom
Early 2010
Jacks Cleaner X Vortex (In Testing)

This heavyweight hybrid has already been created and is in TGAs extensive test process currently


Qrazy Train ( In Testing)
Summer 2010

The Black Trainwreck and Querkle have similar grow attributes and the two flavors would make a divine hybrid. 

Cheese Quake ( Entering Test phase in 2 weeks)
Summer 2010

I enjoy mixing Cheese and Purple Urkle in bowls so we are in the process of combining the two genetically with a hint of Space Queen Cherry for added flavor.

Green Queen
Summer 2010

The famous award winning Oregon medical strain has a unique flavor of food and everyone interprets it differently I smelled French Onion Soup others smelled Beef Stew and still others garlic Bread this one is a must to breed with. Great for pain relief and heavy yields.


----------



## the chef

Crazytrain!!!!! chesse!! And a smoke that taste like a trip to a pub...Can't wait fer these to come out!....a beer or apple martini tasting one in the future?


----------



## subcool

I tell ya chef you have never tasted anything like the green queen. I am not even sure I like it yet but its so damned different I seem to not be able to not smell it. Everyone has a different take on it, while I smell French Onion soup other people smell garlic but everyone agrees it is a savory smell not a fruity one.

Id have to say Dairy Queen can taste like flat beer at times  and there is a Green Apple 3d female so we have the flavors spectrum covered.

I must state clearly here that I have not smelled the Banana pheno of Qleaner and I think there smoking to much weed....


----------



## the chef

LOL hehe..um can you ever smoke to much weed? Green apple 3d?  Oooooh can ya give a little info?


----------



## subcool

3d is my next detailed report I started just 3 seeds and got 2 really nice females I will try and get that up this week.

Thanks Chef
I signed your book last week so I am sure its on the way to you

Sub


----------



## the chef

Thats soo..JIVIN! Got the e-mail looking fer it and my querkle order from the tude at the same time! Xmas in March! Look foward to your apple gj.


----------



## subcool

I got a pm wondering if I had scrapped the A-13 BX project,
No I am just a stoner and forgot to list it.
It is right now our fastest moving strain.

Apollo-13 X Vortex 
Representing thousands of hours of selective breeding we proudly offer our first back cross of Apollo-13. Pain staking care was taken in the male selection and the project to locate him took 60 plants and over a year of research. The high is instant and powerful yet also invigorating and inspirational. Most of my writing is inspired by the THC profile of Apollo-13 as it provides a boost of mental energy. Apollo-13 is so prized for its Red Bubble Hash that many growers dream of processing the entire plant into Hash.
Simply stated I feel this is the best Cannabis produced in Seed Form!



1) Phenotypes- The Dominant Variation is a mirror of the mother plant
2) Height- Tall thin Sativa Look
3) Yield- Medium yield very resinous and sticky
4) Indoor/Outdoor
5) Best Way to Grow-  Easy to shape and train allows any style of growing
6) Harvest Window-55-60 Days
7) Sativa/ Indica 85/15
8) Hybrid- Apollo 13 is a cross between Genius and P75 (a precursor to C99).
9)High type-.The high is clear and cerebral, without a hint of paranoia
10)  Taste is almost indescribable, like Rotting fruit, citrus, and baby poo with a hint of pepper

Thanks to Batman Skunk for the photos and hard work testing this strain.


----------



## Dahova

some wonderful post subcool


----------



## legalize_freedom

YEAH MAN!  Another awesome read, and more to dream about...that Dairy Queen just made a huge step up on my wish list!  Also the A-13 BX...

Dude you just have too many to pick from!

Thanks for all the hard work...you and Mz Jill!


----------



## ShecallshimThor

Sub you are the man!!!!
loved deep purp i still have 2 seeds left for my next start up
i know ive asked this before but it was a long time ago before you were on as often as you are now
im looking for creeper weed 
up here in canada there is a srtian called texada timewarp (ever heard or smoked it?)
me and my budds would go pick up a bag then go for a walk in the woods we would roll a J smoke it then start our adventure but after about 10 mins of walking we would get a second wave of stone that blew us away it just creeps up and*EDIT*you up 
any idea of any strains like this?
thanks for all the awesome info and pictures!!!


----------



## midnight_toker

I wish I'd read this before I ordered.  I could slap myself.  I may order some Jilly Bean, yet.  How does that compare to Blueberry for that uplifting, energetic giggly potency?


----------



## loolagigi

what a great thread to look at over and over....just reminds me why i go TGA all the way!


----------



## SherwoodForest

I love it! Great buds and great pics and thanks for writing it all up! Now here is my question to Subcool. What strains that you havn't worked with or at least don't breed yet, would you like to work on in the future? I'm curious because I'd like to know how you decide what to choose for a beeding experiment, especially when you are trying to create a TGA strain.


----------



## BurnCycle

Hey Sub!

Do you analyze your root systems?

I just got a book called Root Genomics... 

You may want to check it out!

You may be able to breed true for certain root characteristics. 

It could help increase yield, vigor and maybe more!


----------

